# Tiramisu scent?



## jazmin (Jun 1, 2017)

Im making a tiramisu inspired soap soon, but cant seem to find a quite right scent yet. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this scent? 

Might even make some layers of different scents to try and create a tiramisu like-scent. Any help would be great!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 1, 2017)

jazmin said:


> Im making a tiramisu inspired soap soon, but cant seem to find a quite right scent yet. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this scent?
> 
> Might even make some layers of different scents to try and create a tiramisu like-scent. Any help would be great!


 
I've never used that fragrance as foodie smells don't generally go well with my customers but here is one I found.
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/name/Tiramisu/products_id/3285#!tab2


----------



## jazmin (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you for the link !!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

My husband loves to eat tiramisu so I asked him how it smells to him.  He said, 'Coffee because it has espresso in it; a little Cheesy; a little Brandy smell.'

(I hate it myself, so I had to ask him.)

So if you do layers to look like tiramisu, you could use a coffee scent in the brown layer.  I've never been interested in a brandy scented FO, but I'll bet there must be some available somewhere (I think I've seen something along those lines in the past), but I would guess it may discolor so depending on how dark, that could be the beige colored layer (maybe the lady-fingers).  Then the white part would have to be the cheese scent, although I don't know that I've ever actually seen any FO described as having a scent like mascarpone.  I wouldn't like it myself as it's a cheese I really don't like.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2017)

I love tiramisu. I'd go light on the coffee scent, but have some in there. Then maybe try to figure out a milky/sugary scent, maybe some kind of a bakery scent would work. I can't really help there. I don't care for bakery scents in soap. But in candles - a big yes!!


----------



## jazmin (Jun 1, 2017)

earlene said:


> My husband loves to eat tiramisu so I asked him how it smells to him.  He said, 'Coffee because it has espresso in it; a little Cheesy; a little Brandy smell.'
> 
> (I hate it myself, so I had to ask him.)
> 
> ...




Thank you so much, that sounds like a really good plan. Your 2 cents were very helpfull


----------



## jazmin (Jun 1, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I've never used that fragrance as foodie smells don't generally go well with my customers but here is one I found.
> http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/name/Tiramisu/products_id/3285#!tab2


 
Thank you for the link!



dibbles said:


> I love tiramisu. I'd go light on the coffee scent, but have some in there. Then maybe try to figure out a milky/sugary scent, maybe some kind of a bakery scent would work. I can't really help there. I don't care for bakery scents in soap. But in candles - a big yes!!


 
OOO yes i agree that in candle it be much better, i was thinking of making it a candle as well  Thank you for your help


----------



## Arimara (Jun 2, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I've never used that fragrance as foodie smells don't generally go well with my customers but here is one I found.
> http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/name/Tiramisu/products_id/3285#!tab2



They have an EXTENSIVE collection of scents. for $4.50, you could get 5 small vials of FOs, plus shipping. They will send you their strongest concentrations as samples so you would need pipettes and testing papers (or cotton balls) to really see if you'd like their samples.


----------



## anshika154 (Jun 6, 2017)

Didn't experiment with this fragrance.. if you do please share your recipe..


----------



## TrendySpork (Jun 6, 2017)

If all else fails, Coffee Cake and Spice from JustScent smells somewhat similar.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jun 6, 2017)

jazmin said:


> Im making a tiramisu inspired soap soon, but cant seem to find a quite right scent yet. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this scent?
> 
> Might even make some layers of different scents to try and create a tiramisu like-scent. Any help would be great!



I have used this one:  http://fssoapworks.com/?product=tiramisu and I like it.
No acceleration, but it discolors brown.  I used it to do an "in the pot" swirl by scenting part of the batter and leaving part unscented, after 5 months it's holding.


----------

